# Public Land



## swiftra (Dec 13, 2012)

So I have done a search on this website and others without a whole lot of success so I figured I would ask the question here. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find a good public/private land map for northern Utah? I know google earth show a little bit of public land but does not seem to be very reliable. Was looking to go scout for some new turkey and other bird hunting areas but it would be very helpful to know what is private and can't be hunted and what is public and can be hunted. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Always kind of tough to determine public from private ground. I really haven't found a single good web sight for that purpose, but many counties, mostly the more populated counties, have property ownership maps on the web. Look on the County Assessor's page for these maps. They are your best source. If you have specific areas in mind you can go to that counties assessors office and look at the plot maps. Google earth shows forest boundaries but honestly, they can be way off the mark so don't put much trust in Google earth maps. "Studying up" most normally requires hands on investigation like looking for fence lines, forest boundary signage, asking area land owners and studying maps from the forest service, USGS and other govn't agencies. Just remember to read and understand the rules of trespassing as outlined in the guide booklets. Good luck

PS. if you find a good websight for property ownership, PLEASE pass it on, all of us need to know. Thanks


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

here is Cache county's GIS maps for example 
http://maps.cachecounty.org/countymap/


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Book store at the Natural Resources building on North Temple in Salt Lake has great maps that show ownership.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Google 'hunting GPS maps' you will need a good quality color screen GPS and each state software will run you $100 or so, but it shows land ownership and where you are at in relation to it. Plus it gives topo and many other features. Take it from a guy who has dumped hundreds of dollars on paper maps, bite the bullet and it will save you money in the long run-- that is if you are an avid hunter/fisher


----------



## timber_cruiser (Nov 2, 2007)

This a great topic. I have spent a lot of time looking for maps that show landownership accurately, with imagery or topo maps as a background. I used Google at first, but now use data directly from the Utah Automated Geographic Reference Center (AGRC), viewed with the free ArcGIS Explorer application.

http://gis.utah.gov/data/

I view Public Land Survey System (PLSS) data via spatial data connection at AGRC. The data link is explained on this webpage.

http://gis.utah.gov/data/how-to-connect ... d-via-sde/

You can download ArcGIS Explorer from from ESRI at

http://www.esri.com/software/arcgis/explorer

I will try to upload a screen shot of this data on my computer. It is current data, free and covers the entire state of Utah.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Timber, really good stuff. I just downloaded the ArcGIS program...now if I can just figure out how to use it. I can see from my first quick look that it is a tool with great potential for the hunter. Can you link into all the counties in Utah? It seems to me that only a few counties really have the information on line at this time.


----------



## timber_cruiser (Nov 2, 2007)

BP, The AGRC GIS data service layers are statewide. Within ArcGIS Explorer:

1) select Add Content, 
2) GIS Services, 
3) add the service connection to AGRC enter http://mapserv.utah.gov/arcgis/services in the server window block.

You should then be connected to the ARGC list of web map services, which includes about 40 different GIS layers. I use the plain PLSS layer that shows landownership in color shade.

You can then select different map and imagery backgrounds. Select the Basemap tab and pull down the Bing aerial imagery or topo layer. You can adjust the PLSS layer transparency so you can see the imagery or topo maps more easily.

Hope this helps.


----------



## swiftra (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow timber_cruiser thanks a ton for the info! It looks like an awesome resource and is much appreciated that you were willing to share.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't yet figured out how to get actual parcel ownership with the info that T/C sent...I am a little old and slow...but I did stumble across this web page that will SIMPLY give you the exact ownership of every parcel in the state.

Try this one: http://mapserv.utah.gov/rasterindicies/Parcels.html


----------

